# Teaching a cult.



## xirtam (Jun 24, 2013)

I need some advice. 

I teach English in South Korea. Please do not tell anyone, seeing that my grammar (and spelling) is horrible. 

Someone we know asked me to teach his cousin English. Besides the obvious problems with teaching a female, it turns out that she is training to be a "missionary" to the Philippines. However, she is a member of a cult called "The church of God." In Korea they are huge and relentless. They teach that God is a women and that if you do not believe that you are in a cult yourself. 

Would you teach them (her)? It is a month (a few times a week), to help her on her way.

I could present the gospel to her with no hesitation, but then what?

In Christ,


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep, cults in Korea are a big problem. I've got stories.

I wouldn't teach her. Some people may disagree with me and see it as an opportunity. I think the bigger slap cultists get the more likely they are to remember it. It may not make a big difference in the short run, but it might in the long run. My experience is that people are too soft on cultists, and cultists always see that as a sign of weakness in the opposition. 

I'd just say, "If you think I'm going to help you infect Filipinos with this nonsense, you are crazy. No, no, and really truly no. I will teach you what the Bible really says about God, but there's no way I'm teaching you how to spread crazy to the Philippines."

But if there is some reason you can't do that, or if you think she really might listen if you were more gentle, then there might be a better way. Cultists have the thickest skulls in the world, and more is the pity that you have to smack them so hard to make any impression. I actually have tremendous sympathy for them (being an ex-cultist myself) and it makes me sad to be so rude, but nothing else helps. When I am that abrupt, there is an instant.... just an instant, where they seem to actually think a little. And I pray it comes back to them in time.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2013)

I just sent you a Pm Brian. I had a run in recently with one from this cult. Don't know why but she contacted me. Here is my advice. I believe you can pull some principle from the passage in 2 John. 

Be Encouraged to stay strong.



> 2Jn 1:7    For many deceivers are entered into the world, who confess not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh. This is a deceiver and an antichrist.2Jn 1:8    Look to yourselves, that we lose not those things which we have wrought, but that we receive a full reward.
> 2Jn 1:9    Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.
> 2Jn 1:10    If there come any unto you, and bring not this doctrine, receive him not into your house, neither bid him God speed:
> 2Jn 1:11    For he that biddeth him God speed is partaker of his evil deeds.


----------



## Vladimir (Jun 25, 2013)

Caroline is right about spreading false teachings. If the woman needed English to get a job to feed her family, that would be one thing. But she needs English to directly oppose Christ. You cannot collaborate with someone to spread heresy.


xirtam said:


> They teach that God is a women and that if you do not believe that you are in a cult yourself.


You know, it's interesting that she is willing to get help from you, a cultist. There is really an opportunity to witness, and that's your respectful refusal.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you, all. This has been helpful. 

In Christ,


----------

